# the banning of rashidi (off topic)



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

hello knick fans. all of us were under the impression that he was suspended for a couple of days, but in fact he was BANNED. i dont see why this happened for any reason, he had alot of great views on almost anything about the game. i still dont know WHY he was banned, but this is a poll of knick fans, who both loved and hated him, to see if they want him back or not.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I don't know exactly what Rashidi did to get banned, but from what I understand, it was pretty bad.

He was one of my very favorite posters to read. I hope he gets brought back, although I'd understand, if he's not.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I'd love to get an official explanation as to why he was banned.

Mods? Explain?

But you know how things go on these boards, if Rashidi wanted back in all he'd have to do is register again under a different name (cookie monster?) and be right back in business.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

What did he do to get band? I mean jesus I've had this account for ever and I go way way way way overboard some times.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Another?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

he definetly said some incredibly stupid things non basketball related.....

did he deserve to get banned..probably not

did he deserve a good smack upside the head..definetly:sigh:


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

I actually talked to Rashidi on a different message board and he said that you have to reactivate your account after being suspended, and he just didn't feel like bothering.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Ok that's cool. Maybe when the season starts up he'll decide to get back in it. He used to get on my nerves with some of his posts, but an opinion is still an opinion even though he was off the wall sometimes.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

yesterday he said he doesnt come here cause he was banned. 

and besides his posting, his player rating for espn and live 04 were great and very accurate. you can find that on gamefaqs.com. 

and of course, maybe he just doesnt wanna come back cause Eisley and Keith are gone.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Anyone who praises Layden over Isiah deserves to get banned.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Anyone who praises Layden over Isiah deserves to get banned.


thats true too..the guy knew his stats,but didnt know didley about basketball


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

speaking of knowing basketball,we should really start a pool,with Knicks record,playoff predictions,scoring and all tjhe other stuff...


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

KBF is banned now too! What happened?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

their taking us out out...one by one.

now two of our best posters are gone.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*yeah but...*

KBF was over the top and he knew it. It is just his style. He was practically begging to get banned. That being said...I enjoy his posts and would like to have him back. He always has our back.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

yeah, kbf pushes the limits, it's just that he had for so long I wonder what broke the camels back.

Thing is, I had a feeling last week he was out marauding -- he had his star rating turned off, something he does when he's being naughty.

Hopefully he'll be back, or we'll really need new blood.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

KBF is one of those guys that once yopu get to know him,you really like him..He has a very agressive style,his stats are always exaggerated(and usually not accurate),but he is a great fun poster...

BTW,he has left a trail of rants all over the place.I was in the Denver board and he was insane..as usual...

Bring back KBF..he adds color to the forum...


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Rashidi, one of your best posters? :no: 

KBF was annoying and always screamed at everyone to make his point, even when screaming wasn't necessary. I don't care if he comes back or not, but I certainly don't want Rashidi appearing on these forums ever again...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i cant believe that more people participated in the rashidi poll then any other poll i have seen in the knick forum..that pretty scary..


----------



## Bchsbiggestfan (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> KBF is one of those guys that once yopu get to know him,you really like him..He has a very agressive style,his stats are always exaggerated(and usually not accurate),but he is a great fun poster...
> 
> BTW,he has left a trail of rants all over the place.I was in the Denver board and he was insane..as usual...
> ...


Yeah well I'm outta here. Hilarious that it's a self fulfilling prophecy.

They tried to IP ban me for some odd reason as if taking my account away wasn't enough.


I was basically warned by BCH who claimed I was making racist and ethnic attacks. 

I am volatile but that's something I never get down with I wen to NYU for god's sake! No way to survive with that outlook, every student lives in or near the PJ's unless they have major dough coming in. 


Our argument revolved around me saying 3 things.

1. That 911 was new to Puerto Rico - It is I mean check google

2. That the Puerto Rican parade was the worst in the city- 

It is it spawns the most crime statistically speaking

3. That machismo was a joke ( somehow he related this to puerto ricans even though machismo is prevalent throught latin and hispanic societies, I pointed this out to him and he refused to even acknowledge it. As I side not I find it surprsing that someone so against ethnic and racist attacks would go to bat for a sexist system as machismo - I digress)


Anyway I told him to get his facts straight - he suspended me futher - I told him he was ****ing idiot and to ban me if he wouldn't take this up with a superior or at least try and defend his postion - this was the outcome of that.


It's to bad I liked this board and some people new their ****.l Other's didnt and I told them to **** off.


Anyway, because I can't stand the way this ended, if by the end of winter draftcity still doesn't have it's own php board, I'll design them a free one, and a damn good one at that, just to create a little bit more of a squeeze on BB. 



See ya then or at the garden sometime.



-KBF


P,S, I know I screamed a lot, but I was never really angry at anyone who wasn't totally out there ( the occasional racist etc), and I always had love for anyone willing to stick by our team for so long, I mean god knows if we can all put up with this much ****, we must be similar in some regard.

:yes:


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

For completeness sake, this is the post in question:



> Yes I can. Growing up in Puerto Rico I'm surprised you know what a map is, the nation has one of the lowest literacy rates in the world.
> 
> 
> No I haven't been, I don't visit countries who are new to the whole 911 system, and still think bull crap like " machismo" has merit.


Knicksbiggestfan used race and ethnicity to attack a poster, specifically literacy rates in Puerto Rico and how they apply to a fellow poster, which he omits in his explanation. Plain and simple that is racism. He was edited and asked to read the Guidelines and acknowledge understanding them. After having proven unable to do that, and in further attacking me, he was banned until further notice.

Please read the Guidelines. We take racist and personal attacks seriously. Rather than take the time to understand what and why he was wrong, KBF decided to take it out on me, and try to defend an indefensible position. This could have been averted with an apology and acknowledgement of the real issue, rather than trying to google up facts about why it is okay to bash someone based on their ethnicity.

If anyone has any other questions please let me know. I left KBF's post up for explanation, however any further posts by him will be deleted and all further open proxy's he wants to use will be IP banned as well.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I would just like to add to this that BCH did not take this to his "superiors."

BCH is an administrator, along with trubluefan, therifleman, Retrodreams, Gym Rat and me. We are all equal partners. BCH has no superiors.

And for the record, I agree with BCH's handling of the situation 100%.

I'm sorry you guys lost an active poster, but as you can see, BCH gave him every opportunity. All he had to do was admit the post was wrong and acknowledge that he has read and understands our guidelines.

He refused to do so.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Free KBF

He's a son of a *****
but he's OUR son of a *****.

Viva la Revalution'!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Whoa boy. Rashidi, those were the days, fighting with him over the merits of Layden. 

He loved Howard Eisley though. :no:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Dam,no more KBF and no more Rashidi....

There goes the voice of insanity....

I am shocked KBF made it this long...The best thing about him,was as aggressive and ornery as he was,his posts were never accurate.Any time I checked his "numbers" they were always off..I think that is why he was as insane as he is.Hes a smart dude,but he is out there..

Rashidi was just a basketball Geek.

Both had a very tough time acknowkedging when they were off base or out of line.I think Rashidi was just clueless as where KBF intentionally pushed things...

Cant we just let them back and lock them in the NY forum and throw away the key??


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

KBF was a little over the edge and aggressive. But I will say that this board borders on insane political correctness sometimes, irrespective of the incident in question.


----------



## Tellthewholetruth (Aug 10, 2004)

:naughty: We don't let banned people post -- MJG


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Man you said "I'm outta this place...", stop reutning to prove your point, only to get banned.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Well you'll alway remain on the Yi Jianlian fan club KBF :wave:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

For KBF:

ESPN Boards

JustBBall

RealGM


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> For KBF:
> 
> ESPN Boards
> ...


I just came here to do the same thing. Great minds think alike.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Rashidi should not have been permanently banned.

He has been reinstated.


----------

